# LS conversion



## geraldb999 (May 28, 2012)

Thinking about putting and LS 3 in my 65 GTO. Can anyone suggest where I might find Info on the swap?


----------



## lars (Sep 28, 2004)

The GTO is an "A" body car, so check the info posted on the Chevelle forums on the topic - there have been several conversions done. You can also check the Camaro Forums, since the swap into the "A" is pretty much the same as the "F" body swap.

Lars


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

This engine swap(LS) is fast becoming the standard route for most resto mods, it has been done many time. (myself included LS-1) . Here is a great place to start Chevy | Camaro | Firebird Reviews, Performance Parts, Modifications - LS1Tech.com
good luck


----------



## sspano01 (Feb 20, 2012)

im planning the same thing


----------



## geraldb999 (May 28, 2012)

lars said:


> The GTO is an "A" body car, so check the info posted on the Chevelle forums on the topic - there have been several conversions done. You can also check the Camaro Forums, since the swap into the "A" is pretty much the same as the "F" body swap.
> 
> Lars


Thanks for the info - greatly appreciated


----------



## geraldb999 (May 28, 2012)

crustysack said:


> This engine swap(LS) is fast becoming the standard route for most resto mods, it has been done many time. (myself included LS-1) . Here is a great place to start Chevy | Camaro | Firebird Reviews, Performance Parts, Modifications - LS1Tech.com
> good luck


Great Link - Thanks


----------



## KingJacobo (Jul 6, 2011)

LS1tech.com is the place to go! Lots of friendly knowledgeable guys there, many have done swaps, a good number into old schools like we have. 

Just make sure to beef up your LS1 motor if you go that route, they don't have as much torque stock for stock as the old 389-455s that we're used to. There is a HUGE aftermarket for those motors..lots of different routes you can take. They even have a carb'd option for the LS engines if you want to stay true to the heritage even if it is a new engine.


----------



## darren109 (Jul 7, 2011)

here is a direct link to the A body page. Just got done putting and LS 5.3 into my 72 GTO and this info was a big help 

LSx into 64-72 GM A-body - LS1TECH


----------



## DublinGTO (Jun 27, 2014)

I have a 1967 GTO convertible, no motor or trans. Going with an LS 3 and 6 speed stick. Would love some helpful advice from those who have been here and done that. DublinGTO


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

you need to get a reworked engine harness and reprogrammed computer that eliminates some redundant safety features(like abs check) you should by pass the "skip shift" feature on the tranny, need new drive shaft, need new radiator with electric fans, ls conversion motor mounts (or fabricate your own) the trans tunnel need to be modified (larger), electric fuel pump, fuel pressure regulator, run new fuel line and return, new gauges and I'm sure I left out a bunch of things like new fuse panel and clearance issues with steering pump, 
Main mod is cutting the trans tunnel and buidling a larger one around that new transmission.


----------

